

Ask HN: any good books or resources to read about how to start a startup? - rush-tea

I am looking to read some books or resources about how to start a startup from operational and business strategy point of view.<p>Topic that I can think of are:<p>1. business license (DBA license required?), how to incorporate in different states in US or Puerto Rico, Bermuda (?)<p>2. how to raise fund<p>3. how to successfully get funding from VC<p>4. different stages of funding (series A, B, etc) and preparation<p>5. how to market your startup via social media, etc.<p>I am curious to know how the process goes. I have a clear idea, but would love to know more.<p>Thanks.
======
rush-tea
anyone?

